# manding a crack?



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i found a 10 gallon tank today at a yardsale and i cracked it:chair: 

it has two cracks on the back starting from the bottom, going to the top along with a little side one from a longer one.

i filled it up with a few inches of water and it leaked a little bit, not to bad just a few drops every few seconds.

i know cracks can be fixed, just not sure how to go about it


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

If it's cracked, It will break. And it will do it at the worst possible time. It's only a 10G tank. They cost $10 new in most places. It's not worth risking.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Get rid of it and get a new one, it is not worth the risk, when you can get another tank cheaply.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

i have a 10g stashed away in the family owned junkyard. just havent went out and grabbed it yet.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree, replace the tank. Buy new or try goodwill, but u will spend more than $10 on sealant and glass to fix it.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

in my local petsmart, you can buy not only the tank but an entire topfin 1og setup for 15 bucks. now, go buy one.


----------

